# Better safe than sorry?



## KBeasley (Dec 8, 2010)

First - Here are the specs

Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H 
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

AMD Phenom II X4 B55
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX

Xigmatec Rifle 92mm CPU Cooler
Newegg.com - XIGMATEK HDT-S963 92mm Rifle CPU Cooler I5 775 AMD compatible

8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333 
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL

HIS Radeon HD 5670
Newegg.com - HIS IceQ H567Q1GD Radeon HD 5670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity

Corsair CX600 600Watt Power Supply
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CMPSU-600CX 600W ATX12V v2.3 Active PFC Power Supply

Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Rosewill Destroyer Mid Tower Case
Newegg.com - Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, comes with Three Fans-1x Front Blue LED 120mm Fan, 1x Top 120mm Fan, 1x Rear 120mm Fan, option Fans-2x Side 120mm Fan, 1x Top 120mm Fan, 1x Bottom Fan

Cooler Master 120mm Case Fans
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm Case Fan

Here Is The Question - 

This is basically a heat VS performance question. Which setup would be better?

CPU - Overclocked to 3.82 GHz @ +.50V
Temps - IDLE: 38-40 Celsius LOAD: 60+ Celsius 

OR 

CPU - Overclocked to 3.60 GHz @ Stock Voltage
Temps - IDLE: 34-36 Celcius LOAD: 57 Celsius


Here is another question?

Would overclocking the North Bridge and/or the Front Side Bus have any increase in performance? What are the pro's and what are the con's?


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

KBeasley said:


> First - Here are the specs
> 
> Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> ...


this would be up to you but, stock, my CPU reaches maximum 60C when doing small tasks and close to 70C when pushing my hardware (playing games) so this setup


CPU - Overclocked to 3.82 GHz @ +.50V
Temps - IDLE: 38-40 Celsius LOAD: 60+ Celsius 

should be fine,

since you use a AMD, its not a FSB, but Hypertransport (still the same thing, just that AMD calls it Hypertransport) it allows data to travel inside your PC. It's a connection between the CPU and the northbridge, between the graphics card and your processor. Raising the clock-frequency (and thus speed) of this FSB will increase throughput inside your system. But, it also increases the speed of other components inside a PC.

The Northbridge takes the data and routes it to where it needs to go between the CPU and the RAM. Since it is its own “section” on the CPU, it has its own multiplier. Similar to the CPU (and even all of its cores), there is a multiplier which sets the speed of this section. again there, overclocking the north bridge would indeed increase performance.

Keep in mind that all of this will raise your *system* temperatures, i would check that immediately after overclocking what you need. normaly around 30-50C should be normal depending on what you do, when it reaches over 60 i would be worried when normaly using your computer.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

For CPU temps 70 is pushing it but it's not bad if it's around 80 that's when you need to turn it off before something bad happens


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

70C is fine for the phenom II, when you are in heavy tasks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Since you describe your CPU as a X4 B55 (there is no such animal) I assume you have unlocked cores on a 555 BE dual core (the one you linked)

Max temp for the X2 555 is 70°C, as stated here. 
Anything over 60°C, and I would be looking for better cooling. If it hits 70, you should be shutting down apps to scrub off load.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

shoot sry about that i messed up.


----------



## KBeasley (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes my CPU is a 555 fully unlocked to a quad core B55. I am using an aftermarket CPU cooler with aftermarket thermal paste. I have decided to leave my Phenom at 3.6 Ghz and stock voltages. I will probably never fully utilize all of that power anyways... Thank you for all the input. Once again, this forum has been very helpful.


----------

